# Youtube suddenly stopped working!



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

I was watching video from youtube all the afternoon, using the youtube app under CM9. Suddenly it stopped working and cannot playback any videos including non-HD videos.

Anyone has the same experience?


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

Same issue here. I think it is a YouTube issue rather than a TouchPad issue since I have read reports of similar problems on other tablets a few weeks ago.

Sent from my HP TouchPad "TypoMatic™" using Tapatalk Pro.


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

Lothinator said:


> Same issue here. I think it is a YouTube issue rather than a TouchPad issue since I have read reports of similar problems on other tablets a few weeks ago.
> 
> Sent from my HP TouchPad "TypoMatic™" using Tapatalk Pro.


too bad, I cannot even find youtube app from market


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

It is listed as incompatible in the market. I am at 120 dpi and most other apps are showing but not YouTube ... Anyway, there hasn't been a recent update.... anyone know if other ICS devices are having YouTube issues right now or is it just the TouchPad that is so blessed?

Sent from my HP TouchPad "TypoMatic™" using Tapatalk Pro.


----------



## davidalindsey (Jan 21, 2012)

Samething happening to my Touchpad.
It worked yesterday....


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hmmm. Saw this thread, checked mine out and lo and behold, it ain't working. Just used it last night.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightRob (Oct 29, 2011)

Add me to the list. Was just working yesterday....


----------



## RageXmods (Jul 15, 2011)

Well thanks for pointing out a problem that I was blissfully unaware of lol. Add me to the list









Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## lento10 (Jul 15, 2011)

Same problem


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

Just checked the market, and apparently it isn't just us. There is a flood of comments from users indicating the same problem on all versions of android today.


----------



## davec1234 (Aug 21, 2011)

EVO 3D, LOGITECH Revue, HP TouchPad (ICS, GINGERBREAD & HONEYCOMB) all are broke.


----------



## lvpre (Jan 22, 2012)

Download this. Apk. It is an 'old' version of the app, but it works. http://dev-host.org/7mN
Just replace your current version. You will have to reflash gapps to restore the old version.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

Same here, just installed cm 9.06 and it stopped working so im thinking its the cm9 update as it was working fine before. 
Cheers
John

Sent from my Nexus S in disguise as TP using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

snake65 said:


> Same here, just installed cm 9.06 and it stopped working so im thinking its the cm9 update as it was working fine before.
> Cheers
> John
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S in disguise as TP using Tapatalk


It's not your ROM. Read the current market comments on the YouTube app, this is a huge outage.

Sent from my HP TouchPad "TypoMatic™" using Tapatalk Pro.


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

Lothinator said:


> It's not your ROM. Read the current market comments on the YouTube app, this is a huge outage.
> 
> Sent from my HP TouchPad "TypoMatic™" using Tapatalk Pro.


link？

【update】found the link https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.youtube&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5nb29nbGUuYW5kcm9pZC55b3V0dWJlIl0.


----------



## frog23 (Feb 1, 2012)

yup, in the same boat with everyone else. both Touchpads i have, one with CM7 and other CM9, won't run Youtube.

works in WebOS assuming because that is not the mobile version.

odd that the app is fine with my phone which runs Gingerbread.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

It was working fine until at least 3:00 PM CST yesterday, since I was watching the Great Battle of Skyrim on my TP around that time. After I saw this thread, around 7:00 PM CST, I tried it and it force closed when it started loading a video. I tried it again just now, and it's working again.


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

It's working now.


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

youtube is down again!
what the hell are they doing???


----------



## GarfieldDC (Feb 7, 2012)

Is anyone else having trouble playing YouTube videos via the app? I updated to the Feb 19th CM9 nightly romantic then had issues with email and gallery crashing. I installed the latest Gapps and it fixed the app crashes. But now I find that videos don't play in the YouTube app. I cannot see my subscriptions, and search for videos, etc. When I select a video to play in don't get the HD option on the video anymore so I cannot unselect the HD option. I just getting spinner for a couple of minutes and then nothing. I'm assuming that it is directly trying to play the HD version of the videos so just fails. But I don't understand why I don't see the HD option so I can turn it off.

Is there a fix for for this issue? Any help would greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

GarfieldDC said:


> Is anyone else having trouble playing YouTube videos via the app? I updated to the Feb 19th CM9 nightly romantic then had issues with email and gallery crashing. I installed the latest Gapps and it fixed the app crashes. But now I find that videos don't play in the YouTube app. I cannot see my subscriptions, and search for videos, etc. When I select a video to play in don't get the HD option on the video anymore so I cannot unselect the HD option. I just getting spinner for a couple of minutes and then nothing. I'm assuming that it is directly trying to play the HD version of the videos so just fails. But I don't understand why I don't see the HD option so I can turn it off.
> 
> Is there a fix for for this issue? Any help would greatly appreciated.


New version of Youtube pushed today.... There is an HQ button (was that there before??) on some videos, but they play for me without disabling the HQ button. HD button also shows up on HD videos just like before, and I am able to disable it and play the video...

So... haven't got a problem myself. Have you tried updating Youtube in the market?


----------

